# 1mg arimidex EOD 100% prevent gyno?



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

decca 400mg a week and test 750mg a week? has anyone ever still had gyno while on a simlar cycle while running 1mg ari EOD?

plz anser guys so paranoid about gyno!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Thought we covered this in another thread ?

0.5mg EOD and adjust if needed you just can't go off what anyone else does we're all deifferent


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

we probs have gone over it mate... but since last time i asked ive decided to up the dose of test and added in decca  so was just making sure its still GTG


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I did a gram of test plus 40 mg of dbol and got gyno with adex at 1mg ed!

I'd add tamoxifen if worried


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

No guarantee's of anything with gyno!!!

On that dose of test and Deca you MAY get away with that dose, It may be too much or too little, who knows until you experiment yourself, depends how much aromatise enzyme you have, everyone is different(feel like I'm repeating myself all the time!!) See how you get on, have you no previous exp with AI's??

All I know is that, as I've said previously, that there seems to be a trend of runing more AI than has ever been used in the past and just look at how many low libido threads there are lately, I don't think it's a coincidence either! :lol:


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

BB2 said:


> I did a gram of test plus 40 mg of dbol and got gyno with adex at 1mg ed!
> 
> I'd add tamoxifen if worried


maybe 1mg arimidex EOD and 10mg tamoxifen ED

will running tamox during my cycle effect my pct?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm now waiting for the ''nolva can aggrevate gyno on deca'' posts!

If you are not bothered about maybe having high estrogen and just want to prevent gyno then just run nolva and forget the AI, in fact next week I will be experimenting for a couple months myself, I've always run letro as my AI(tried them all though) and I'm going to drop AI's and just run nolva

In the past my blood results have shown high test levels and normal estrogen levels, which is apparently ideal, but I had libido issues that way...So we'll see!


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> No guarantee's of anything with gyno!!!
> 
> On that dose of test and Deca you MAY get away with that dose, It may be too much or too little, who knows until you experiment yourself, depends how much aromatise enzyme you have, everyone is different(feel like I'm repeating myself all the time!!) See how you get on, have you no previous exp with AI's??
> 
> All I know is that, as I've said previously, that there seems to be a trend of runing more AI than has ever been used in the past and just look at how many low libido threads there are lately, I don't think it's a coincidence either! :lol:


Agree with this.

People want a "one size fits all" when it comes to AI's but it doesn't work like that.

It's also fairly dose dependant. Someone on 1.5g will need more than someone on 500mg.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> I'm now waiting for the ''nolva can aggrevate gyno on deca'' posts!
> 
> If you are not bothered about maybe having high estrogen and just want to prevent gyno then just run nolva and forget the AI, in fact next week I will be experimenting for a couple months myself, I've always run letro as my AI(tried them all though) and I'm going to drop AI's and just run nolva
> 
> In the past my blood results have shown high test levels and normal estrogen levels, which is apparently ideal, but I had libido issues that way...So we'll see!


I've been thinking of letro on cycle myself due to the cost. Have heard it's a bit tricky to get the right dose. What do you find works for you mate?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> I've been thinking of letro on cycle myself due to the cost. Have heard it's a bit tricky to get the right dose. What do you find works for you mate?


letro is overkill for most people. I do 2.5mg letro/day, and it dropped my sex drive noticeably, and I'm on 4g/week test... I may go back to 2mg/day armidex... letro is cheaper then 2x armdix tabs/day though!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> letro is overkill for most people. I do 2.5mg letro/day, and it dropped my sex drive noticeably, and I'm on 4g/week test... I may go back to 2mg/day armidex... letro is cheaper then 2x armdix tabs/day though!


How do you manage the shots for that much Aus...as in x amount of shots per day, or what?


----------

